# Tossing Tippler



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Does any body Toss there Tippler here?

http://www.youtube.com/user/rx9s?feature=mhee


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Rx9s,
Watched the video when my buddy Johnny played it at our race club in Saturday. He saw you at the show earlier that day. He was right it was funny watching them just walk out of the basket before taking off. Great to see some one tossing tipplers down here. Great videos you put out.
Logangrmnr


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea they will get it and they will Fly out of the Basket Soon..First Toss is the Big Test for them.I will Keep Posting as I get better and better..


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Just watched the video of the past show. You got my buddy Johnny talking to the guy about the 4 dark check and 4 dun tipplers. He was going to call my other buddy Danny about them. They bought them all. I'm going to go look at the birds Tuesday after work. Thanks for the video. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice Bird..


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice video!

How often do you toss your tipplers? and at what distance is the first toss?


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

...Phew.....tossing in the UK means something completely different!...was scared to watch the video


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

> ..Phew.....tossing in the UK means something completely different!...was scared to watch the video


Being a bit of an Anglophile I know what you were thinking, lol.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

That funny.Ok Training Tippler Like Homer..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why not just get some homers..lol..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I assume because that would be boring - Tipplers are a challenge and something to work on. Not everyone wants the easy road in life.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes that would be boring - Tipplers are a challenge and something to work on and make them better...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I understand rx9s, some people like to create things in life, Others purchase the best and benefit from others hard work. Nothing wrong with either option, Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

So true Others purchase the best and benefit from others hard work.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeap, Which is sweet, people get satisfaction from different things, Some people work too hard at their job to have time to do anything else but they are the ones that have the money. I am putting some cool colours into my homers as I like the reward of building something of my own, Your tipplers are probably better than my coloured homers.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Like i alway Say anybody can Buy a Good Pigeon But can they Breed a Good one.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeap I agree, I have had pigeons about 6-7 years and close to all the birds in my loft I have bred, Aside from some good racing homers, As far as rollers, Thieves and frillbacks go they are all bred by me or my flatmate.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*tipplers*

Hello. Have you won anything in the tippler competitions. Haw about homing pigeon or color homing pigeon race competition? I am just curious as to how good you and your birds are. I think it would be great for the tippler hobby to have good birds with good homing trait because you never know when a hawk or bad weather will show up and scatter the birds to distant places. Thanks.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Never tired My tippler in competitions.I dont have homers


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

here is a link to a guy tossing his tipplers from 30 miles and out!
www.tossingtipplers.com


----------

